# Equine Solicitor Scotland



## shonamcb (1 June 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good Equine Solicitor in Scotland please? I am very lucky I have not needed the advice of one before but I do now. Thank you in advance.


----------



## EventingMum (3 June 2014)

Try John Armstrong of Smail and Ewart in Biggar. I've only used him for family things like wills etc but he is a keen horseman and I remember him being listed as an equine lawyer.


----------



## gracemoran (3 June 2014)

Try Tina Boswell at Digby Brown in Kirkcaldy.  Very good and knows her stuff


----------



## shonamcb (4 June 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------

